
Biometrics – The Key to Paswordless Security or a Fad? - dselmanovic
http://www.toptal.com/it/biometrics-the-key-to-paswordless-security-or-a-fad
======
pavel_lishin
Damnit: [http://i.imgur.com/nTpm1Me.png](http://i.imgur.com/nTpm1Me.png)

